# Trip And Baby Chicks



## Baymule (Apr 25, 2016)

Friday the 22nd, I got 50 Delaware baby chicks. I got back from the Post Office with a cheeping box and started putting them in the brooder. I could see Trip at the gate, he abandoned his sheep, there was _something_ going on! I thought he needed to be a part of the process, so I let him out. He bee-lined straight to the porch and was sniffing the brooder with a quizzical look on his face when I caught up to him. I got one out and held it cupped in my hands. Parker was excited too, he already knows about baby chicks and he never gets tired of them. Parker just adores baby chicks!

I love my brooder! We got it off Craigslist for $100!!! No more chicks in boxes in the house!





WHAT ARE THESE????





NOSE BUMP. NOSE BUMP. NOSE BUMP. NOSE BUMP. Can I have it? Can I huh? Huh? Huh?





You mean you knew about baby chicks and you never TOLD ME??





I'm not sure what these things are, but they sure are tiny. I bet they need protection.





I'm still not sure what they are, but whatever they are, Mom likes them, so they are MINE!






Trip wouldn't leave the porch when I called him. I finally had to go take his collar to get him off the porch. Now when I let him out for play time in the mornings, I prop the screen door open and he runs straight to the porch to check on the baby chicks. Gotta love this dog!

Later that day, my husband went to the feed store for me to get a chick waterer, the one I had wouldn't fit in the brooder. My grand daughter and I had been there the day before and she admired the baby chicks. I told her the Ameracaunas laid colored eggs and she was enchanted. Well......my darling husband got her six of them, so now we have 56 baby chicks! She was here Sunday, cuddling baby chicks all afternoon.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 25, 2016)

Awww that is wonderful! 
Dogs are so funny!

The ending was great!  Grand-daughter, baby chicks, a day together with Trip beside you! What more could you want?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 25, 2016)

Aww! That's cute! Great narrative to go with it!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 26, 2016)

What a good dog and adorable grand daughter 

My Border Collies would eat a chick in a heart beat. It was my old kitty that used to guard them when they were in the house; no one touched her chicks. My adult LGDs are good with the chicks the broody hens raise but they are never around any in the brooder.

I have a single brooder like yours that I paid $100 for and I thought I got a good deal. You got a SUPER deal, three and a rack. AWESOME find.


----------



## cjc (Apr 26, 2016)

Adorable, Congrats! Our dog would eat those in an instant! He tries to break down the chicken wire to get to them in their run! Smart dogs you have.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 26, 2016)

We have 2 Pyrenees, an Australian Shepherd and a black Lab/Great Dane mix. They are all great with the chickens. I have 10 hens right now that free range and they are 100% safe with the dogs. Parker, the black dog, gets so excited over baby chicks. I used to raise them in a dog kennel cage in the house. When I fed them or changed the papers, he would half crawl in the cage (I was in the way) so he could "love" them. I had to watch him, one "love lick" with that foot long tongue and the chick would have been rolled up like a burrito. 

I LOVE my brooder!!!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 27, 2016)

Chicken burritos, makes sense to me


----------

